# Ohio Valley Bass Anglers( OPENS )



## rangervs81

Mosquito Lake 4/9/17 8:00-4:00 State Park Ramp
Lake Milton 6/4/17 6:30-2:30 Point View Ramp
$50 entry fee. You can fish alone or bring a partner.
limit 5 fish 12 inch both lakes


----------



## ROOK

cant wait


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I'll be there!


----------



## Tritonyounggun

What's the game plan if we still have snow on the ground reschedule or fish? I would bet the number of boats will be down if its cold


----------



## icetester

Its going to be perfect, water temp low to mid 50s


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Now we just need a nice 60-70 degree day to go with it.


----------



## NateS

Tritoyounggun your fishing with your normal river partner?


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Idk yet nate


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I thaught I was fishing with rangervs81 but since I don't have a ranger he is fishing with another guy that is buying a ranger


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Good luck on Sunday guys weather looks good for that day


----------



## johnboy111711

Weather good...fishing is very very tough


----------



## icetester

Yep, tough bite, and tougher after the snow...lol


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Yea but with that lake you never know


----------



## lunker4141

There is always someone bringing in a nice bag at Mosquito. Weather will be funky leading up but snow Friday early and two days till tourney I am sure the fish will be ready to bite.....someone will figure them out. I'll be out to fish this one.


----------



## icetester

lunker4141 said:


> There is always someone bringing in a nice bag at Mosquito. Weather will be funky leading up but snow Friday early and two days till tourney I am sure the fish will be ready to bite.....someone will figure them out. I'll be out to fish this one.


For sure... Snow is more of a joke really. Theres been a few days catching fish with the front deck all white. Gotta love Ohio..


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I agree icetester many days out with carpet completely white from snow absolutely crushing them you can't feel the cold when your hammering them!


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Good luck tommorow guys


----------



## NateS

Anybody have the results


----------



## ROOK

18lbs,big bass over 6


----------



## Buzzking

Is that an April Fools Day joke? 18#'s and a 6 pounder!! That's the biggest bass to come from Mosquito in a long time


----------



## Bassbully 52

Buzzking said:


> Is that an April Fools Day joke? 18#'s and a 6 pounder!! That's the biggest bass to come from Mosquito in a long time


Ike and I watched a team catch a mid 5lber in an open last year. they caught it 50 feet away from us.


----------



## johnboy111711

biggest since last August's 5.81 in the NOAA


----------



## icetester

Yall probably wont believe this, but for what its worth ill type it. A few years back we were pre fishing for an NOAA event on Mosquito. At the time we were on a top water bite and just covering water. We were in an area that was loaded with baitfish and the bite was pretty solid. Out of nowhere we spotted a large school of bass playing hell on all the bait that surrounded the area. As we continued to cast in and around this area the bass started to surface completely out of the water. We both hooked up with fish, a double header of 4#ers. We both saw several bass that were in the range of 3-5# largemouth. Heres the kicker, besides those spotted, we also were able to view 2 particular fish that went well over 7#s. Ive been bass fishing over 35 years. I know what a 5#-10# bass looks like. I say 7#s to not seem to stretch the story, but if i was to put money on it id say they were closer to 8-9#s. What seemed even more amazing was the fact that we were surrounded by a very large school of bass in numbers and size. If i was to guess, id say there were at least 30-40 bass schooling bait. After this day, i have had a new respect for Mosquito largemouth bass. You never know when, where and why when it comes to fishing....keeps me going back....


----------



## icetester

Ps....we never did find that school on tournament day....lmao


----------



## Tritonyounggun

June isn't far away hope to see everyone there and hope weather hold up for us


----------



## Jrich21

Is there a prize for who ever comes in first place ?


----------



## rangervs81

Jrich21 said:


> Is there a prize for who ever comes in first place ?


money


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Anyone been to Milton just curious on how the fishing is I can't wait to get there!


----------



## Tritonyounggun

Don't be afraid of the weather guys we will be there!


----------



## Rebels12

I hope the guy in the brown Astro with a Evinrude didn't win the tournament yesterday. He's the perfect example of why tournament anglers get bad reputations. No matter how many boats were on a bank, he was coming in. Unreal!!!!! Glad my Dad taught me to respect people on the water.


----------



## Tritonyounggun

I think I saw him come in on you fishing the shoreline on pad and cut you off


----------



## walleyekiller446

Tritonyounggun said:


> I think I saw him come in on you fishing the shoreline on pad and cut you off


Every Monday night there is a tournament there 530 till dark 30 a boat if anyone is interested


----------

